# Mercury outboard Part identification



## MyTimeToPlay! (Feb 11, 2011)

I just bought a boat with a 90 hp 2013 Mercury (first Mercury,). Going over the engine I found these two rubber fittings sitting in the bottom of the engine housing. Can someone please identify these and tell me where they go? Should I be worried. Maybe they were left in there from a past trip to the shop. Any tips on Mercury motors would be appreciated too. Thank you!


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

thinking it's the check valve sleeve/boot on the oil injector


----------



## MyTimeToPlay! (Feb 11, 2011)

Should I be concerned? Is it possible they were replaced and these were left in the motor housing? Where should they be located so I can make sure there are ones installed? Its is a 4 stroke. Fyi. Thank you.


----------



## Skippy (Sep 18, 2008)

Oops more like cowling rubbers

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks like the mounting grommets for the flywheel cover.


----------

